# My California Trip



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So I was going to post this tomorrow as I figured I'd get some nice outside shots today but instead it's cloudy and it looks like it will rain.  So this is pretty much the end of my California shots... Also, I will probably be really busy as of tomorrow (yay! puppy!), so I figured now was as good a time as any to share some of my California shots with you. It's been pretty rainy here, and cloudy, though yesterday was sunny and I got some nice shots of Kubrick who is really enjoying having his own backyard to play in!

Adorable Face


Ears in the Wind


Don't Drop the Ball!


Ears in the Wind II


We went for a walk around Monterey and saw some seals (Kubrick was very interested in their noises!):



Mother and Baby


Cute Face


Squishy Face


And we saw some pelicans too:


Continued in next post.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

As a sort of aside, I got a new item for my camera! I've been wanting a macro lens for a while now, but the ones I'm interested in are $900+ and there's no way that I'm shelling out all that money on a lens right now with the economy the way it is - I could get a D90 for that money! So instead I bought a close-up filter! I don't think many people here on the forum (Canon and Nikon dSLR users) know about these, but it's awesome - you just screw it onto your lens and it allows you to take great close up pictures with your lens! The downside is that you can only use it with small depth of field and you have to manually focus - no auto focus. But for $100, it's not bad! I got the Canon 500D and so far am very impressed with it. Here's a shot of Kubrick using it:



And some flowers around my mom's backyard (after the rain, of course).

Water Drop


Water Filled


Ray of Light


I'm sort of upset it rained so much so I couldn't get some awesome shots, but it was fun! I promise my next thread will be Hitchcock (and Kubrick!)-filled... lots of puppy pics!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful pictures Lina. glad you had a good time. Do you fly back east tomorrow?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, I fly back tonight on a red-eye flight... we'll be home at 7am tomorrow.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the beautiful pictures!

Have a safe, not-too-exhausting flight back home!

Looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lina.. nice pics as always! Goodluck with the new addition! 

Ryan


----------



## gogolf211 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lina, Those are stunning pictures! Thanks!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

great pics lina. can't wait to see puppy pics!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina,

I love those pictures and want to hear more about the camera. They're truly spectacular in detail and composition. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Very nice pics, glad your trip was enjoyed by all. And how fun Kubrick had a backyard!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*macro lens just in time for puppy!*

I love the water droplet!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Lina,
Those are some awesome and very breath taking photos. I love the picture with all the seals together on the rock and the pelican shot is great. Kubrick looks like he is having the time of his life too getting to run around free


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Have a great flight with the boys!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, I hope you guys all have a safe trip back. If Hitch is SO good, and you can make it, we would SO LOVE to see you at Westminster. Even it you only show up for a short period.
Otherwise - we will miss you so much!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Carolina, those are awesome shots!! I love the red flower with the water droplets on it. Have a safe and restful flight home with the boys.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

:wave:Lina.... What awsome pictures! You have a great talent for capturing stunning shots, we all love seeing them.
Kubrick looks like he is having the time of his life running in his own back yard. You GO KUBRICK!!
Have a safe trip back to NYC on the red-eye. I have taken that red-eye many times. Hopefully Kubrick and Hitch will snooze the entire trip. Can't wait to see pictures of Kubrick and Hitch in NYC.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Carolina, beautiful, awesome shots! Keep them coming.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Great photos Lina. I love the Kubrick in action shots & the flowers are beautiful. That filter is pretty cool. Have a safe flight back. Can't wait to see new pictures of Kubrick & Hitch.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great pictures Lina. You have quite the eye for photography! Hope Hitch is settling in nicely.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Loved your photos. The macro filter is really nice too. Can't wait to see more when you get home. Hope you had a good visit with your family and your trip home goes smoothly.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow! Those shots are awesome! I wish I knew how to do something other than point and shoot.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina, love the shots of Kubrick. It was worth the $100 for that outcome.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

WOW Carolina! Those are GORGEOUS pictures!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

YAY! Safe trip back...can't wait to see you all!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lina-DH is a Nikon man and would also love a new lens but it's not going to happen anytime soon. Can you tell me what that is that you used? I'd like to order it for his birthday. I don't know anything about photography so I usually can't buy him camera stuff, he'd be so surprised!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

OOOPS...the photos you took are so beautiful! You really have a talent girl!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, Lina. You are very talented!!! Kubrick is such a cutie! Where's Hitchcock's pictures? You'll be home today, right, so we all be waiting.......
Gina


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Wonderful pictures. Can't wait for more pictures. Once you adjust back to East Coast time. Hope your trip home was uneventful


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Very nice photos! 

Just a tip for your close up filter. If you want to take a nice picture of a flower with a bead of rain on it, just get a spray bottle and spray the flower. No one will ever know it's not rain and that it was bright and sunny outside ;-)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beautiful photos Lina!:clap2:
What a treat!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Love the pictures Carolina, especially the close of Kubrick and the flower with a droplet on it. The filter was totally worth the $100, I have to trell DH about it.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

you have such a great eye, Lina... fabulous photos!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> Very nice photos!
> 
> Just a tip for your close up filter. If you want to take a nice picture of a flower with a bead of rain on it, just get a spray bottle and spray the flower. No one will ever know it's not rain and that it was bright and sunny outside ;-)


:biggrin1: You and your camera stay dry!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Glad you enjoyed the pictures! 

Laurie, I don't think I can make it to Westminster... sorry! I will be watching on TV, though, and hope to see some of you maybe!

Ann, I bought a Canon 500D filter. You can get them in different sizes to fit different lenses (58mm, 72mm, 77mm, etc.). You need to get them to fit a lens that can go 70-300mm zoom in order for the filter to work. So, don't get the size for a lens that is lower than 70mm, if that makes sense.

Daniel, thanks for the tip... I've used it before actually. The pictures actually WERE taken on a sunny day - it had rained all night but was sunny in the morning - but the flowers were in a really shady area of my mom's backyard so that's why they turned out so dark.


----------

